#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Has Internet made us lose our patience?

## Helena

After the introduction of Internet I felt we have actually lost our patience at all. Being a very young person ,we have no patience to wait for anything.Even if the internet connection is slow, we don't like to wait and instantly try to shut down everything.
This has become a big threat where* we are not ready to refer any books and just need the exact answer from the internet itself. 
*
What's your perception about this issue? Isn't it threatening?

----------


## Adiza

> After the introduction of Internet I felt we have actually lost our patience at all. Being a very young person ,we have no patience to wait for anything.Even if the internet connection is slow, we don't like to wait and instantly try to shut down everything.
> This has become a big threat where* we are not ready to refer any books and just need the exact answer from the internet itself. 
> *
> What's your perception about this issue? Isn't it threatening?


Obviously no one is ready to read a book for a simple answer which can be easily accessed from internet. It is true, we get irritated when internet connection get slows. But impatience is not good for life. It is a sad truth, we are falling in this trap.

----------


## Helena

> Obviously no one is ready to read a book for a simple answer which can be easily accessed from internet. It is true, we get irritated when internet connection get slows. But impatience is not good for life. It is a sad truth, we are falling in this trap.


Yup, we have already fallen into the trap. I have experienced it from my campus friends. I'm trying hard to get out of such mentality

----------


## Bhavya

> After the introduction of Internet I felt we have actually lost our patience at all. Being a very young person ,we have no patience to wait for anything.Even if the internet connection is slow, we don't like to wait and instantly try to shut down everything.
> This has become a big threat where* we are not ready to refer any books and just need the exact answer from the internet itself. 
> *
> What's your perception about this issue? Isn't it threatening?


Some what it's true internet giving us quick answers to our quires,so we prefer it more than the books.In other word we can say internet made us lazy.

----------


## Helena

> Some what it's true internet giving us quick answers to our quires,so we prefer it more the the books.In other word we can say internet made us lazy.


Hmm Internet has already made us lazy and now IOT are making us even lazier and obese

----------


## Moana

> After the introduction of Internet I felt we have actually lost our patience at all. Being a very young person ,we have no patience to wait for anything.Even if the internet connection is slow, we don't like to wait and instantly try to shut down everything.
> This has become a big threat where* we are not ready to refer any books and just need the exact answer from the internet itself. 
> *
> What's your perception about this issue? Isn't it threatening?


There is no set time for everything but the idea is to tell people that they have much longer than they think to make their decision, and that time will help them make a better decision

----------

